# اريد برنامج ليسب (i) لحساب الاحداثيات مع شرح طريقة العمل به



## ابو عمر عثمان (11 مايو 2009)

اريد برنامج ليسب (i) لحساب الاحداثيات مع شرح طريقة العمل به ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ali992 (11 مايو 2009)

أخي حساب الاحداثيات علم بأكمله ..عليك تحديد طلبك بدقة أكثر ( ما هي البيانات المتوفرة لديك ) 
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## abdolkadr (11 مايو 2009)

*تفضل اخي العزيز*

الشرح 
طبعا من الاوتوكاد تكتب في شريط الاوامر ap ثم انتر
ثم تختار الليسب ثم load
ثم تكتب i
فتظهر رسالة get name of file لاعطاء اسم للملف الخارجي اللذي ستظهر فيه الاحداثيات
وليكن e:/abdolkadr.txt
ثم رسالة get no.of first point
لاعطاء رقم لاول نقطة ولتكن 1 ثم تحدد مكانها على المخط ثم تكمل كل النقاط التي تريد احداثياتها
ثم انتر
ثم تاتي رسالة تطلب اسم الملف كما في الرسالة الاولى طبعا يجب ان تكتب نفس الاسم حتى يظهر جدول الاحداثيات على الرسم يعني e:/abdolkadr.txt
ثم انتر
ثم رسالة selsct insertion point حنى تحدد مكان جدول الاحداثيات على الرسم

وشكرا 
نرجو الدعاء


----------



## م ابراهيم بن خليل (11 مايو 2009)

abdolkadr قال:


> الشرح
> طبعا من الاوتوكاد تكتب في شريط الاوامر ap ثم انتر
> ثم تختار الليسب ثم load
> ثم تكتب i
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا لصاحب هذا الموضوع الاخ ابو عمر عثمان على هذا التساؤل الذي منحنا به فرصة اخرى للبحث والتعلم ... والشكر موضوعل ببقات الفل والورد والرياحين لاخينا abdolkadr الذي شرح فاوفى الشرح ..أسأل الله العلي القدير ان يغفر لهم ولنا ولجميع المسملين 
وان يجعل علمهم في ميزان حسناتهم


----------



## mnci (11 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على ما قدمتموه


----------



## عبدالعزيزمنصور (12 مايو 2009)

عندى اضافة بسيطة على السب i يجب اغلاق o snap قبل select insetion pointوجعل txt hight from format= 0.00 وشكرا


----------



## الهندسي 80 (13 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا وجزاكم خيرا


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (18 مايو 2009)

مشكور جدا اخي على هذا الليسب واللهم اجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## علي سليم متولي (19 مايو 2009)

مشكور جدا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سولارلونر (25 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا 
ساجرب اللسب


----------



## mody2132 (24 أبريل 2010)

يوجد piوبداية الطريق ونهايته


----------



## mohamedazab (29 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## talan77 (30 يونيو 2010)

ربنا يوفقك ويفتح عليك ويزيدك من علمة اللهم اغفر لهما ولوالديهما وتجاوز عنا وعنهم برحمتك يا ذا الجلال والاكرام اللهم امين


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (7 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور على البرنامج الممتاز


----------



## علي سليم متولي (3 أبريل 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## كبل (4 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وادام عليكم نعمة الصحة والامان


----------



## youssryali (5 أبريل 2011)

يوجد ليسب لوضع الاحداثيات بجوار النقطة المراد الاحداثيات لها وهو cop


----------



## youssryali (5 أبريل 2011)

يوجد ليسب أخر لكتابت الاحداثيات فى جدول على الرسم وهو (rc)


----------



## خالد ابو مصطفى (6 أبريل 2011)

*برنامج صغير لحساب الاحداثيات** لتحميل البرنامج من ....... هنــــــا
*


----------



## خالد ابو مصطفى (6 أبريل 2011)

*برنامج صغير لحساب الاحداثيات**
لتحميل البرنامج من ....... هنــــــا
*


----------



## m.eid20000 (5 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## elfares (6 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود توفيق محمود (16 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور يااخى بس المشكلة ان الليسب عندى على الاوتوكاد بيكتب0.000000 بس اما على الاكسل شغال كويس


----------



## Amir EL-Sayed (24 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
محتاج لسب ضروي لرسم بروفايل خطوط المياة من الاكسيل للأوتوكاد


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (19 يوليو 2014)

شكرا جميلا لكم جميعا


----------



## قطب طلعت الشرقاوي (31 أغسطس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبوركتم يااخي ياصاحب شرح الليسب


----------

